# Looking for an eco-friendly wholesale fulfillment service



## gomzi528 (May 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking to start a new online retail store.

Does anyone know of any eco-friendly wholesale fulfillment service that will provide eco-friendly products, custom print and ship to customer?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Water based inks are considered eco friendly. It is used in DTG printing. If you go with screen printing you may be able to request them to use water based inks.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Yea so DTG uses water based inks so what you need then are what you define as "eco-friendly" garments which are typically those that are organic.


----------



## gomzi528 (May 8, 2015)

Cheers guys, that was helpful. I will look to make sure water based ink is used.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Anvil still makes organic product that you can look into, also American Apparel.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

I don't know if you are in Canada or the US but Jerico and Eth!ca are two you can add to the list that are 
Canadian and eco friendly. They are both a little pricey (as any eco-friendly garment will be) but they are very very nice garments (we use them for our uniform as a custom apparel company so that should tell you something). In regards to the comments above, using the water-based ink is great for eco-friendly, however the decoration generally won't stand up as well over time. You might consider just finding an environmentally friendly shop and use "somewhat" friendly inks that will hold up quite well. Provided that the company takes the time to recycle the ink properly there generally is very little imprint on the environment.

Just a thought.


----------

